# The Salt Glaze House, South of England - September 2014



## urban-dorset (Sep 20, 2014)

I've known 'The Salt Glaze House' since I was a child (that's a lot of years!). The photos are from a permission visit and so I haven't shown a photo that would actually identify it (promised I wouldn't). I visited with Sonic67 (he hasn't posted any reports on here yet).

Once upon a time this was a rather beautiful house, certainly on the inside, but there are only a few traces left of how it used to be. Due to it's imposing nature it's also a bit of a local landmark in the area. 

Back in the 1960s an elderly couple had lived there for many years. Then it was sold to a lady who ended up living there on her own (must have rattled around in such a large place), but sadly she was tied up and robbed one night by a couple of guys who'd called round earlier pretending to be window cleaners. I'd accidentally met one of them, but that's another story. After that the house was sold again and, at some point, turned into three flats which is how it is now. It certainly has some interesting decor!

Sadly The Salt Glaze House is about to be knocked down - "imminently" I'm told, but who knows. It will be replaced by a large block of flats, so when that happens I will be able to post a photo of the exterior and complete the report.


*Part of the large salt glaze wall that surrounds the property*









































































*Sorry the top of the stairs isn't in focus - a rushed shot!!*


----------



## Kezz44 (Sep 20, 2014)

Cool house!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 20, 2014)

What a shame this is a cracking house with wonderful features including the windows.Great report and thanks for sharing.


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 20, 2014)

Yes, it's a shame. 

Unfortunately this kind of house is snapped up by people whose sole aim is to sell it to a developer. They try to get planning permission and if it gets refused they let it get into disrepair until it gets planning. Such houses never go on the open market any more. One day they're there and the next they are boarded up ready to be knocked down. :-(


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 21, 2014)

Love the windows, and that crazy colour scheme of purple and green room!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 21, 2014)

Lovely report, love the stairs to this place


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 21, 2014)

Yes, I just hope they save the panelling before it gets knocked down. The stained glass is apparently going to be saved


----------



## rockfordstone (Sep 21, 2014)

the panelling is lovely, let hope it is kept and reused somewhere


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 22, 2014)

Brilliant stuff! Lime green walls with lilac framing...wow!  
Fantastic stuff, thanks for sharing


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 23, 2014)

Looks like a great location, some fantastic shots there fella...


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 23, 2014)

Onmyown said:


> Looks like a great location, some fantastic shots there fella...



Thanks, but maybe I need to get myself a new mugshot! ;-)


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 23, 2014)

urban-dorset said:


> Thanks, but maybe I need to get myself a new mugshot! ;-)



Wahey! One thousand apologies, I had only just got up


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 23, 2014)

Onmyown said:


> Wahey! One thousand apologies, I had only just got up


No problems, it gave me a chuckle


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 24, 2014)

Wonderful photos and I really enjoyed the write up. So sad its going.


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you I enjoyed this! The house still retains much charracter so I hope it isn't knocked down. Mind you, they could take out that hideous stone cladding fire place! But mostly it looks a great place. Loving the large walk-in dormer in the attic


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 24, 2014)

Paulytwotanks said:


> Thank you I enjoyed this! The house still retains much charracter so I hope it isn't knocked down. Mind you, they could take out that hideous stone cladding fire place! But mostly it looks a great place. Loving the large walk-in dormer in the attic


Sadly, there is no hope that it will be saved as a developer already owns it. :-(


----------



## Badger (Sep 24, 2014)

Really nice report and I enjoyed the personal insights you added. I hope the fireplaces, windows and panelling are saved. Thankyou.


----------



## thescreamreview (Sep 24, 2014)

Great house, some lovely features here. Loving the wall colours in some of the rooms! Thanks for sharing!


----------

